# Mit welcher Hardware spielen Sie Rennsimulationen (GTR, GT Legends, oder auch bald GTR2)?



## Administrator (7. August 2006)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## DawnHellscream (7. August 2006)

[x] garnichts ...keiner kriegt mich an ne langweilige rennsimulation ..schnarch


----------



## Herbboy (7. August 2006)

sim-latiges mit lenkrad. so ein actionzeugs wie NFS mit gamepad... und trackmania mit keyboard


----------



## Nali_WarCow (7. August 2006)

[X] Spiele keine Rennsimulationen
Arcaderacer werden mit Gamepad gespielt.


----------



## Freezeman (7. August 2006)

Die einzige Rennsim die ich zocke ist GT4 auf der PS2 und das natürlich mit Lenkrad, ansosnten machts doch keinen Spass.


----------



## Antlions (9. August 2006)

Freezeman am 07.08.2006 22:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Die einzige Rennsim die ich zocke ist GT4 auf der PS2 und das natürlich mit Lenkrad, ansosnten machts doch keinen Spass.



natürlich mit Maus


----------

